# The best fit for Rockets is .....



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

point guard: Marko Jaric

Rockets get
Marko Jaric

Clippers get
Sura, Head and another Rookie


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Im not giving up head for Jaric. When you think about it Jaric and Sura is the same except jaric is more athletic and can shoot the 3 better.


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

marko isn't worth all of that. head will be a full-time starter by the all-star break.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

...yeah, the clippers dont deserve to get head


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Meatwad said:


> marko isn't worth all of that. head will be a full-time starter by the all-star break.


I doubt that.

If a 24th pick rookie is starting for a team that's supposed to be contending for the title, then that's a bad thing.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Jarvic gets hurt to much to give up that much for him.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Id take danny dickau instead for jaric.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Excuse me ? Head was one of the major factors in getting Illinois to the Championship game. He's a very high energy guy who hustles his *** off on the court. Why would you give that up for a dude like Jaric who is soft as ****e and looks like an injury waiting to happen ?


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Wuold Clippers S&T him for Sura or Wesley and 2 2nd round picks??


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> ...yeah, the clippers dont deserve to get head


 :clap:


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> I doubt that.
> 
> If a 24th pick rookie is starting for a team that's supposed to be contending for the title, then that's a bad thing.


i doubt the stro signing elevates the rox to title contenders. we should get to the second round, but this team is far from knocking off the spurs. yao would have to increase his productivity two-fold and t-mac would probably have to be at his 2002-03 level for this team to come back with almost the same team (+ stro) and contend for a title.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

we could trade Vin Baker and David Wesley for Calvin Booth and Mo Williams. With our LLE (and I understand we have a 2.4 million dollar trade exception to use as well) I would try and pick up Mike Finley or Derek Anderson (casualties of amnesty). Mike Finley is likely to go to PHX because they play the style hes used to and would probably get strong lobbying from Nash. I wouldnt mind Derek Anderson, hes a longer and more athletic version of David Wesley so we wouldnt really be missing anything. If not Derek Anderson, then I would take a serious look at DerMarr Johnson. 

Mo Williams | Bob Sura | Mike James
Derek Anderson | Luther Head | Bob Sura
Tracy McGrady | Ryan Bowen | Clarence Weatherspoon
Stromile Swift | Juwan Howard
Yao Ming | Deke | Swift

Mike James, Charlie Ward, Spoon, Ryan Bowen, and Juwan Howard could become attractive as trade bait near the trade deadline this year... hopefully enough to fish out a nice swingman from an underachieving team or a team that needs cap space (read Jalen Rose, Doug Christie, Eddie Jones, Corey Magette, Ron Artest, Mike Dunleavy, Al Harrington).


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

> ...yeah, the clippers dont deserve to get head


i agree only houston deserves to get head

"That is an awfully hard way to get a "head" in life"

"He will never be the "head" of a major corporation"

"It is a shame that he was not that "head" strong"


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hitokiri315 said:


> i agree only houston deserves to get head
> 
> "That is an awfully hard way to get a "head" in life"
> 
> ...


repped for your Austin Powers reference :laugh:


----------



## The 3rd Coast (Jul 28, 2005)

Luther Head and Bob Sura? Don't like this idea, Jaric has had some past injury problems. Head and Sura can both knock down shots, I'd rather keep them.


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

WHAT DOES EVERYBODY WANT???

HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHAT DOES EVERYBODY NEED????

HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHAT DOES EVERYBODY LOVE????

HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry, flashback to wrestling


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> ...yeah, the clippers dont deserve to get head



LOL! Yes, my mind is in the gutter.

But seriously, I agree.


----------



## Rockets83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> point guard: Marko Jaric
> 
> Rockets get
> Marko Jaric
> ...


 :rotf: :rotf:


----------

